# Tiny needs a BATH



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Our dear fur ball Great Pry needs a bath he has some bloody spots from the recent kidding. I am afraid what to use on him so that I don't strip his oils from his coat I went to pet co and looked for a natural type shampoo even asked the groomers. When i explained his job and how he like to sleep in the rain I thought they would call ASPCA. They had no good answers so I will ask the pro's do you wash your LGD's and what do you use. It is supposed to be very nice sunny and warm this week.
What else I thought was funny was that the local shelter was doing an adoption day and had a litter of Pry mixed with what they didn't know but might be anatolian. They had both dewclaws on the rear but they would not allow it to be a working dog as per the rules posted. I watched them adopt one out to a young girl who lives in an apt. I don't see that working out.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hahahaha...sorry the Petco groomers thing got me. I used to work for Petsmart grooming. Never again!

For your furball, I would just use a good dog shampoo. No need to get super fancy, one bath will not really harm his coat. A gentle shampoo for sensitive skin I find really works well to not strip too much natural oil.

Good luck!


----------

